# Malygos Taktik Guide



## Lord Masl (10. Dezember 2008)

Da ich auf die schnelle keinen deutschen Guide gefunde habe, hab ich mir die Mühe gemacht selber einen zu verfassen. Hier der Guide:

Taktik Guide für Malygos(10 Mann)


Vorwort:

Ihr habt es also geschafft Saphirron den Gar auszumachen und wollt euch nun mit Chef des blauen Drachenschwarms anlegen? Damit das auch zum gewünschten Erfolg führt habe ich für euch diesen Taktik Guide bereitet.

Taktik:

Der Kampf teilt sich in 3 Phasen und ist vom Schwierigkeitsgrad mit keinem anderen Boss in WotLK zu vergleichen. Ihr habt insgesamt 10 Minuten um die fast 7Millionen Hit Points des Drachens auf Null zu bringen bevor dir enraged. Mit einer eingespielten Truppe, entsprechender Ausrüstung und dieser Taktik wird aber auch Malygos euch Früher oder Später zu Füßen liegen.



Phase 1:

Nach dem Klicken auf die Kugel in der Mitte wird Malygos landen. Ein Tank schnappt ihn sich dann und tankt ihn weg von der Gruppe. Malygo’s Atem verursacht über 20k Schaden und alle betroffenen Spieler für 20k Schaden explodieren lässt.Passt auf das eure Heiler auf Zack sind und Malygos nicht in die Gruppe pustet. Seine Angriffe sind nicht die Schnellsten aber sie hauen ordentlich rein.Die ganze Phase über castest Malygos alle 10-15 Sekunden Arkane Geschosse auf zufällige Spieler dessen Schaden weggeheilt werden muss.
Während Phase 1 wird Malygos immer wieder seinen Vortex casten. Dieser wirbelt alle Spieler in der Mitte herum und macht dabei 5 Sekunden lang 2000 Schaden pro Sekunde. Es können nur instant Fähigkeiten benutzt werden also Priester- und Druidenheiler sind hier Pflicht! Wenn man den Vortex überlebt hat landen alle in der Mitte und bekommen noch einmal Fallschaden in Höhe von ca. 10% ihrer maximalen Gesundheit. Während des Kampfes wird Malygos immer wieder Funken spawnen lassen welche jeweils aus den 4 Lücken zwischen den Säulen kommen können. Diese kündigen sich durch einen blauen Stern an, genau auf der Position wo der Funken spawnen wird. Der Funken wird sich auf Malygos zu bewegen und sollte er ihn erreichen verursacht malygos für 5 Sekunden 50% mehr Schaden!
Wird ein Funken zerstört, dann hinterlässt er ein Blitznetz auf dem Boden welches jedem Spieler der in dem Netzt steht 50% mehr Schaden gewährt. Dies muss unbedingt benutzt werden da ohne der Enragetimer zu knapp ist. Versucht die Funken an einem sinnvollen Platz zu zerstören damit so viele wie möglich davon profitieren. Die Funken stacken also sind 100% mehr DMG möglich! Eine gute Methode ist es Malygos immer auf die gegenüberliegende Seite des Funkens zu ziehen sobald sichtbar ist wo er spawnt und der komplette Raid in der Mitte steht und dort den Funken auch down macht. Sie sind stunbar und Todesritter können sie heran ziehen.

Phase 2:

Bei 50% wechselt Malygos in Phase 2 und erhebt sich für die gesamte Dauer dieser Phase in die Luft und wird in dieser Phase auch kein Ziel eines Angriffs mehr werden. In Phase 2 werden die ganze Phase über Magieschilde spawnen welche mit der Zeit immer kleiner werden. Der komplette Raid MUSS in diesen Schilden stehen. Sobald ein neues Schild spawnt rennt der komplette Raid in das neue Schild und immer so weiter. Malygos wird in dieser Phase einen „Deep Breath“ casten welcher am kompletten Raid 5 Sekunden lang 5000 Schaden pro Sekunde verursacht. Zwei weitere Fähigkeiten in Phase 2 sind „Arcan Storm“ welcher 9500-10500 Schaden an mehreren zufälligen Zielen anrichtet. Die Attacke „Power Overload“ tötet jeden der nicht in dem Magieschild steht! Alle im Schilde bekommen mächtigen Schaden und werden zurück geschleudert. Alle müssen sofort wieder unter das größte Schild rennen! Ziel der Phase 2 ist es die Adds zu Töten die gespawnt sind. Es gibt 2 Sorten. Nahkämpfer und Caster. Die Caster machen dank des Magieschilds kaum Schaden. Die Meeles werden getankt und umgehauen. Alle Adds fliegen auf einer Scheibe welche nach ihrem Tod den Spielern zur Verfügung steht. Die Meeles werden diese Scheiben nutzen da man auf ihnen fliegen kann und weiter seine Fähigkeiten nutzen kann. Für sie die einzige Möglichkeit an die Caster heran zu kommen. Im Flug bekommt man viel weniger Schaden und muss sich nicht um das Magieschild kümmern. Stirbt ein Caster fällt seine Scheibe zu Boden und eure DDs können nach und nach auf den Scheiben aufsitzen.
Sind alle Adds tot, beginnt Phase 3.





Phase 3

Der Boden zerbricht und es hat den Anschein als wärs das Ende. Aber der Rote Drachenschwarm kommt euch zur Hilfe und jeder wird von nun an den Kampf auf dem rücken eines Drachens bestreiten die Drachen verfügen über eigene Fähigkeiten. Passt auf das kein Addon wie z.B. Pitbull die Fähigkeiten Leiste blockiert.
Die Drachen arbeiten mit Energie und Kombopunkten wie Schurken und verfügen über 5 Fertigkeiten:

Taste 1: „Flame Spike“ Kostet 10 Energie, verursacht ca. 1000 Schaden und gewährt einen Kombopunkt.

Taste 2: „Engulf in Flames“ Ein Finishing Move der 50Energie kostet und dem Ziel 1500 Schaden alle 3 Sekunden zufügt. Dieser Dot stackt und die dauer erhöt sich pro Kombopunkt bis zu 22 Sekunden.

Taste 3: „Revivify“ Kostet 10Energie, stackt und heilt für 10 Sekunden lang 500 Punkte pro Sekunde. Jedes Ziel hat seine eigenen Stacks.

Taste 4: „Life Burst“ Ein Finishing Move der 50Energie kostet und alle Drachen in der Nähe bei 5 Kombopunkten mächtig heilt.

Taste 5: „Flame Shield“ Ein Finishing Move der 25Energie und jeglichen erlittenen Schaden um 80% verringert und mit 5 Kombopunkten 6 Sekunden lang anhält.

Die Taktik für Phase 3 ist relativ simpel. Alle spieler die näher als 30 Meter an Malygos dran Stehen bekommen Schaden der den Drachen in Sekunden umbringt. Diesen Schaden gilt es unbedingt zu vermeiden. Es spawnen die ganze Phase über Statische Felder, welche einen Drachen, der sich in 30Meter Range befindet, in ca. 10 Sekunden den Gar ausmacht. Die dritte Fähigkeit ist „Surge of Power“. Diese ist ein 3 Sekunden Cast welcher auf 3 zufällige Spieler gecastet wird und 5 Sekunden lang alle 0.5 Sekunden massiven Schaden verursacht. Dieser Schaden kann nur mit dem „Flame Shield“ absorbiert werden. Passt auf das ihr die benötigten 25Energie den ganzen Kampf über zur Verfügung habt! Spieler auf die der Zauber gewirkt wird bekommen eine dicke Schlachtzugwarnung und haben so Zeit zum reagieren.

Zum eigentlichen recht simplem aber doch nicht einfachem Ablauf der Phase 3.

9 Schadensausteiler und 1 Heiler. Alle Spieler stehen die ganze Phase über dicht beieinander! Die Schadensausteiler sammeln Kombopunkte mit „Flame Spike“ und benutzen dann den Finishing Move „Engulf in Flames“ und machen bis auf das „Fire Shield“ wenn benötigt nichts anderes!

Der Heiler wird die ganze Zeit „Revivify“ auf sich selbst casten und bei 5 Kombopunkten „Life Burst“ casten um die komplette Gruppe zu heilen. Außerdem wird er den Raid koordinieren wie sie den Statischen Feldern auszuweichen haben. Das heißt er gibt Kommandos wie Links, Rechts, etc. worauf hin sich der ganze Raid geschlossen in die entsprechende Richtung begibt.

Wenn keiner näher als 30Meter am Boss dran ist, die Schadensausteiler ihren Job machen, der Heiler auf Zack ist und alle im richtigen Moment ihr „Flame Shield“ benutzen dann wird Malygos früher oder später das zeitliche Segnen.

Viel Erfolg bei dem bisher schwersten Boss in World of Warcraft wünschen euch Masl und der komplette Raidclan.


Diese Guide ist geschrieben von Masl aus der Gilde „Raidclan“ vom Server Dun Morogh. Er wurde auf der Seite www.raidclan.net zum ersten Mal veröffentlicht. Die Nutzung und Verbreitung steht jedem frei. Bei Fragen und Anmerkungen nutzt das Forum oder mailt mir bitte an die Adresse:masl-raidclan@web.de

Für die Horde und Für den Raidclan!


----------



## Drydema (10. Dezember 2008)

in p2 machen die caster den 15k arkan dmg  nicht malygos selber deswegen umsomehr davon tot sind umsoweniger schaden bekommt der raid und in den 2 ids in dem ich maly im 10ner und 25 gelegt habe von der atacke Power Overload auch nichts mitbekommen der knockback kommt dahin wo er das schild hincastet wenn er dann 2 ineinander macht ists halt pech

zu p3 ist noch zu sagen das das flame shield buggy ist und nicht immer klappt wenn ihr also im focus seit und ihr könnt das schild nicht benuzten da die fehlermeldung nicht in einer bewegung möglich kommt(obwohl man sich nicht bewegt) dann castet den heil zauber auf euch da er auch combo pkt fürs shield gibt kann man so den bugg umgehen

und falls man das glück hat ein hexer mitzuhaben schön am ende von p2 curse of elements 10% mehr schaden + die -resi sind hilfreich wenns mit dem enrage knapp wird

wenn es garnicht in p3 klappt gibt es eine tägliche quest bei dem man den gleichen drachen wie bei malygos steuert und so üben kann


----------



## Zermeran (15. Januar 2009)

Zu Phase1:

Er hat keinen Tailswipe, ihr könnt also ruhig hinter ihm stehen.


Zu Phase3:

Wenn ihr auf dem Drachen sitzt, macht Malygos aus dem Target raus und klickt ihn wieder an, so könnt ihr den Bug umgehen


----------



## Kwatamehn (16. Januar 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Während Phase 1 wird Malygos immer wieder seinen Vortex casten. Dieser wirbelt alle Spieler in der Mitte herum und macht dabei 5 Sekunden lang 2000 Schaden pro Sekunde. Es können nur instant Fähigkeiten benutzt werden also Priester- und Druidenheiler sind hier Pflicht! Wenn man den Vortex überlebt hat landen alle in der Mitte und bekommen noch einmal Fallschaden in Höhe von ca. 10% ihrer maximalen Gesundheit.




Das mit den Instants, wurde mir als Jäger auch bei den Trys (nur 10er bislang) wo ich dabei war, immer erklärt.

Allerdings konnte ich defintiv des öfteren neben Arcan Shot (Instant) auch den Steady "casten" (1,5sek) während ich in der Luft war.
Ausserdem haben bei uns ein Pala und Preist geheilt und es war kein Problem im Vortex.

Es ist ratsam, dass kurz vor Vortex alle ziemlich weit in die Mitte rennen, damit man keinesfalls im Vortex ausserhalb der Heal-Range ist.

Ich hatte bei einem Try einen eigenartigen Bug(?), dass wenn ich Maly nicht im Target hatte vor dem Vortex (weil grad auf Funken geballtert oder so),
ich ihn im Vortex nicht mehr ins Target nehmen konnte...weder mit anklicken, noch mit Tab oder sonst was.


Ausserdem gab es einen Bug mit dem Pet - wir waren 3 Jäger und alle hatten das gleiche Problem:
Nach der 1. Vortex-Phase greift das Pet zwar Maly weiter an - aber es stand komischerweise tw. meterweit entfernt, hatte aber Kampfanimationen - 
laut Recount lag dann der Schaden aber bei 0 (!).

Erneutes Rückrufen und draufschicken hat nichts gebracht, draufschicken wie auch immer (Ich hab Petattack auf Maustaste),mit Strg-1,klicken..keine Änderung (genauso was ähnliches gibt es bei Archavon, wo das Pet oben auf der Treppe stehen bleibt).

Was dann geholfen hat, ist das Pet in Phase 1 auf aggressiv zu stellen, dann greift es tatsächlich auch mit Schaden an, nachdem der 1.Vortex vorüber ist.


----------

